# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Koleksioni im

## ridy85

Duke par pjesen e forumit dedikuar artit figurativ dhe duke par qe te tjere kan derguar krijimet e tyre, mendova te dergoja disa prej atyre qe kam realizuar un. Nuk jan natyrisht te nje niveli te lart. Por kisha deshiren t'jua tregoja. Shpresoj qe do ju pelqejn sadopak. 
Ky i pari eshte nje vizatim i ber ne leter te zez dhe me te nuk dua te tregoj asgje te veçante. Ishte thjesht nje mendim qe me erdhi ne moment dhe fillova te vizatoj. Do dergoj dhe te tjere.

----------


## ridy85

Kto jane 3 piktura te tjera.

----------


## ridy85

Ja dhe 3 piktura

----------


## romeoOOO

Te lumshin duret plako, i paske qa vallaj! Kur do na bosh nai dhurate nga kto pikturat mer se i kom qef, ;)! Si i pari qe po te shkruj!

----------


## ridy85

piktura te tjera nga koleksioni

----------


## ridy85

> Te lumshin duret plako, i paske qa vallaj! Kur do na bosh nai dhurate nga kto pikturat mer se i kom qef, ;)! Si i pari qe po te shkruj!


Thank You!!!
Me thuaj pak, ça dhurate do ti?

----------


## ridy85

Mbas shum ngjyrash, ja nje "chiaro - scuro".

----------


## romeoOOO

> Thank You!!!
> Me thuaj pak, ça dhurate do ti?



1 nga kto pikturat e tuja pra mo! :D

----------


## ridy85

Ky eshte portreti i nje aktoreje amerikane shum te njohur ne bote. Eshte nje nga aktoret e mija te preferuara. Portreti eshte pershtatur personazhit qe ajo luante ne filmin ku un e pash dhe nga i cili realizova dhe kte piktur. Neqoftse arrini ta gjeni kush eshte, do te thote qe portreti ka nje ngjashmeri te madhe me personin ne realitet dhe keshtu kam arritur qellimin tim. Neqoftse nuk arrini ta njihni, i shkreti un qe paskam vizatu kot gjith kto vjet.....

----------


## romeoOOO

> Ky eshte portreti i nje aktoreje amerikane shum te njohur ne bote. Eshte nje nga aktoret e mija te preferuara. Portreti eshte pershtatur personazhit qe ajo luante ne filmin ku un e pash dhe nga i cili realizova dhe kte piktur. Neqoftse arrini ta gjeni kush eshte, do te thote qe portreti ka nje ngjashmeri te madhe me personin ne realitet dhe keshtu kam arritur qellimin tim. Neqoftse nuk arrini ta njihni, i shkreti un qe paskam vizatu kot gjith kto vjet.....




NICOLE KIDMAN????

----------


## ridy85

Bravo e gjete...

----------


## selina_21

Shume te bukura jane.
Urime te metejshme yvo.

----------


## ridy85

Tani e kan rradhen ca vizatime pak me intrigante dhe pak sexy....
Hope you like them

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

Shume te lezecme te tera.....Te lumshin duart se paske goxha talent :)

----------


## ||xXx||

Vallai jo se mar shum vesh nga arti po ktovepra me pelqekan nuk qekan te ekzagjeruara te lumshin duret lal edhe pikturi gjithmone :)

----------


## PINK

> Ky eshte portreti i nje aktoreje amerikane shum te njohur ne bote. Eshte nje nga aktoret e mija te preferuara. Portreti eshte pershtatur personazhit qe ajo luante ne filmin ku un e pash dhe nga i cili realizova dhe kte piktur. Neqoftse arrini ta gjeni kush eshte, do te thote qe portreti ka nje ngjashmeri te madhe me personin ne realitet dhe keshtu kam arritur qellimin tim. Neqoftse nuk arrini ta njihni, i shkreti un qe paskam vizatu kot gjith kto vjet.....



Nicole Kidman . 

Bravo Ridy . :)

----------


## Leila

#2 tek posti 3
#1 tek posti 5

fantastike fare

----------


## lovely

shume te bukura! 
te lumshin duart

----------


## ridy85

Faleminderit per komplimentet!!!!! 
Kto me posht jan ca vizatime te bera me shum per te kaluar kohen dhe per te par sa fantazi kisha ne vizatimin e veshjeve. Por besoj se vajzave do ju pelqejn me shum se sa çunave.

----------


## romeoOOO

> Nicole Kidman . 
> 
> Bravo Ridy . :)




u lodhe shume! :D


o lale o mer si bohet per pikturen, do ma japesh 1 apo jo???

----------

